# A special gift from a special person...



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Today, I received a gift from Mike, AKA Littlecope. It is a beautiful box with inserts. What is more beautiful about the box is that it was made by Mike for me as a thank you for something that was easy for me to do for another LJ. Another thing… some of the wood was a gift to Mike from David AKA Patron. So, I have 2 of my LJ friends involved in this. If you want to see the box, go to 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34952
There was another special element to this box. When it came, I was spending the day with Lisa AKA Dustbunny and Lorna AKA moonls at my shop. All of these things make this box extra special to me.
So… my fellow LJs… here is my challenge to you… commit a random act of kindness toward someone on LJ. It doesn't have to be a physical gift and it doesn't have to be today, but just send a note to someone who is special to you on this site. I know you big tough type woodworker folks appreciate this site as much as anyone… !! 
And a special thanks to Mike, David, Lisa and Lorna for sharing the LJ experience with me.
I am truly grateful for all my LJ friends.
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

What a wonderful gesture! It is a beautiful box. In the short time I have been here at LJ's, I found that it is a great place and love all the people here. Thanks for sharing with us, Ellen.

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thats amazing one great story lead to the next great story 
and now you top this with another fantastic chapter 
in the book "if we all have the same crazyness as the L Js)

thank´s for sharing it Ellen
hearing those things makes me proud to be member of L J

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow it came today when you are having shop time with friends…that is great Ellen…i know you sure have been a wonderful friend to me and i know you know that i really am grateful for that, lumber jocks is a wonderful place for wood workers to share there love for wood working, but to me making such wonderful special friends is the best…you deserve this wonderful gift and mike and Dave are some of the best folks on here…i salute you all…and thank you for doing something wonderful for a wonderful lady…my great friend…Ellen….........grizz


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's wonderful Ellen I'm sure I speak for many others as well as myself saying we are grateful to have you as a key Lj member. If there's going to be a kindness club formed on Ljs you could certainly be president or at least co -president with a good size list of other great folks, for you kind and loving ways.
Hey Mike your in the same group well done.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great Thought, Ellen! I hear-by proclaim July 28th to be "Be Kind To A LumberJock Day"!!!

Lew


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Ellen you are a very special person too. You have become a member of my family, even Honey knows you.
The greatest joy is in giving.

*Lew* July 28th has only 14 minutes left here in SA, could you rather proclaim July 29th a "Be Kind To A LumberJock Day"


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

You're Very Welcome, Ellen!! 
Lew, I'll Second that Motion, but every day should be like Christmas, shouldn't it?!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

What the heck, Cher, let's make it the entire last week of July!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

This is a great post Ellen and this is what this LJ site should be, what happened in the pass should stay in the pass and we should look at the future.
Some members are keeping a chip on their shoulder too long.
Every one has a bad day once in a while but we should look forward for better days.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

lew it should be year round.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Ellen, 
You are considered exceptional! The fact that almost all LJs are helpful and kind to each one is already a gesture of greatness. However, I myself have really special in heart that in every day in my time, I do love to see and read not only the blogs, projects but even comments they replied. YOU ARE ONE OF THEM. 
THANKS FOR ENCOURAGING US TO BE HUMBLE AND KIND.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Hi George,
I second the motion that it should be throughout the year that you check ourselves whom we chose to be the best Buddy among ourselves only. It should be really heartfelt by each one. 
Lew, 
I agree to your say that there should a day, a week or within any day of the year of celebrating it like a valentines day where you give gifts to your loveone. The intention is for the gesture like this that Mike had initiated.

OF COURSE IT IS VOLUNTARY GESTURE and NO RULES but ONLY YOUR HEART AND MIND.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

A wonderful gift on a wonderful day.
Like icing on the cake !!
I was visiting Ellen and Lorna when the box arrived.
We were all excited to see it up close an personal.
I was amazed at the beauty of this box : )



The box arrived



Ellen opens the box

And here is the box….





The hinges are gorgeous !!



Ellen has a wonderful idea, like the movie "Pay it Forward" 
Random acts of kindness lifts everyone's spirits.

Great job Mike !!

Lisa


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Yikes!! Pictures and everything!!!
Is my face red?!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what a wonderfull post , ellen .

you and your kind heart 
deserve this gift .

so nice that you girls were together for this .
and lisa ,
thanks for sharing this with us .

what a joy !

i like your random acts spirit there ,
can i join ?

christmas everyday sounds good to me mike ,

but turkey might be a bit much that often , LOL .


----------



## PflugervilleSteve (Jan 26, 2010)

Hear, hear to be kind to a lumberjock day! Quite pleased to catch this since I saw Lew's post about the box when he posted it.

I met (quite unknowingly/intentionally) another lumberjock today. Michelle is near Chattanooga, TN and is more in the making lumber than using it business, but I'll have to get her user name and mention it. Since I started my had my traveling Lumberjock idea and started blogging about it, I've met more nice people and enjoyed my travels for work more than ever. There will be a new post about last week's trip to Richmond, VA (and my acquiring a two foot diameter walnut tree) coming tonight.

I'll get this week's trip to Chattanooga, TN up soon.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Darn, I was so close to being a part of this wonderful story. Ellen invited me to this get-together of LJs but I could not make the date. Ellen, as you know, this was not the original date. Imagine if the date hadn't changed? Call it coincidence, call it karma, call it Divine intervention. Whatever you choose, it seems to me that the meeting was meant to be on 7/28/10 so Mike's gift could arrive and be, as Lisa said, "the icing on the cake". What a great day you folks had. By the way, so far I have contacted Steven Spielberg and Ron Howard and offered them first crack at the movie rights! Mike and Ellen, be thinking of who you might like to play you on the big screen.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to bring my camera to record this LJ moment, but I'm glad to have been a part of such a great day!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Mike, the box is beautiful! The hinges, the tray, everything! You all brought a lot of joy to ALL of our day!  I can't stop smiling when I see this!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

pass the tissues!! 
this is what makes LJ so special


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Ellen ~ that is very cool you were able to share this wonderful gift from a fellow LumberJock while spending time with fellow LumberJocks!

I do like the "pay it forward" idea…


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

What an awesome story and true testament of the heart. I have been a member of this community for close to a year now and I am still amazed of all the helpfulness, friendliness, and comradery we have here in our own little corner of the internet. I am so glad Debbie put this in this months E-Mag or I may have never seen it. Then add the pictures of the day it arrived…. Just way too cool!

Just the look in your eyes Ellen admiring this gift tells everything.

What a lucky community we are to have this site and one another to share what we love. Thank you for sharing Ellen… Seeing this has made my day….


----------

